# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  ExoTerra 2013-2014 Nactus Award Photographic Competition

## Carlos

Hello everyone  :Cool:  !  Was looking at the ExoTerra enclosures on their website and saw this announcement for a photographic competition.  The prize is one of my dream cameras (Canon EOS 5D Mk III body) so someone here should win and enjoy it  :Smile:  ... or sell it to me at a 50% discount  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: !  

Looking at the photo of the month submissions; know there are superb photographers in forum  :Big Applause:  .  Best of luck to all who participate  :Wink:  .

----------


## Lynn

Thanks Carlos!
 :Butterfly:

----------

